# Hello guys!!



## Toneki (Jun 5, 2021)

Just got my pair of Spangled Opaline budgies.. 😉


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi, Welcome to Talk Budgies!

The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being.

Your new budgies are beautiful! What have you named them?
Please do not leave your new birds outdoors unless you are supervising them and they are secured safely in a cage.

How large is the cage in which you plan to keep the budgies?

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*

*SITE GUIDELINES*

*List of Stickies*

*Posting on the Forums*

*Let's Talk Budgies!*

*FAQ*

*Articles*

*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*

*Avian First Aid*

*Quarantine IS Necessary!*

*A heartfelt plea to forum members new and old*

*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*

*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*

*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*

*Cage sizes.*

*Essentials to a Great Cage*

*Resource Directory*


----------



## Toneki (Jun 5, 2021)

Thanks for the advice and compliment! I named them Lea and Lex. As of now I only have 2 cages but planning to make a big one in which I will house all of them. The big one is 60*40 which I allocated for Lex and Lesh, together with Allen ( double dominant pied) and Alexa (single dominant pied). The other cage is circular hanging one which I'm not sure of the size; however I'm pretty sure that is enough for them. Lol! Four of them aren't reached the first molting so probably they are less than 4 months while my 1st pair Dale and Liz are more than 4 months as it is showing on their forehead. I'm glad I have found this community as I'm willing to learn more from you guys, thus share also some of my knowledge for those who might need.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Your birds are beautiful. Circular cages are not recommend as housing for budgies, they are usually quite small and inadequate. Please review the info in the links that FaeryBee has provided regarding housing and cage sizes.


----------



## Toneki (Jun 5, 2021)

Cody said:


> Your birds are beautiful. Circular cages are not recommend as housing for budgies, they are usually quite small and inadequate. Please review the info in the links that FaeryBee has provided regarding housing and cage sizes.


Thanks Cody! You are correct indeed. I'm planning to have a bigger for them.


----------



## ChickWas (May 6, 2021)

They're gorgeous, and they're lucky birds to have an owner like you. Best of luck buddy!


----------



## Toneki (Jun 5, 2021)

ChickWas said:


> They're gorgeous, and they're lucky birds to have an owner like you. Best of luck buddy!


Thank you so much for warm welcome!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and welcome to the forums~

Lex and Lea are adorable! You've gotten great advice and resources above from FaeryBee. Please be sure to read through all the links and other information provided to ensure you're up to date on the best of budgie care practices! If you have any questions after doing so, please be sure to ask as we'd love to help. 

We hope to see you around, and please keep us posted on how things go! 

Cheers 👋


----------

